# 잘 됐네요.



## wonlon

가: 백화점에 안 갈래요? 세일 기간이래요.
나: 그렇찮아도 밖에 나가려고 하던 참이데 잘 됬네요.

I can't figure out 잘 됬네요 in this sentence.
I understand this sentence as: Even if you don't ask me I am just about to go out.... "???".

What does 잘 됬네요 mean?


----------



## durestudios

That's great, I was just about to go out too.
is the correct translation for 
그렇찮아도 밖에 나가려고 하던 참이데 잘 됬네요.

잘 됐네요 means that's great / that's good news


----------



## liberal lilac

가: 백화점에 안 갈래요? 세일 기간이래요.
나: 그렇찮아도 밖에 나가려고 하던 참이데 잘 됬네요.

가: Wanna go to the department store with me? They're having a sale. 
나: Excellent(잘 됐네요). I was planning to go outside anyway(그렇지않아도 밖에 나가려고 하던 참인데).


----------



## wonlon

I see the point. Thanks a lot~


----------

